# realtemp shows  me log SOLVED



## tomhas12 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi guys, I hope someone could help me out. I installed realtemp to see my cpu temps because I'm having a very poor pc performance on games (fps drops and such) and on regular tasks aswell such as going through websites, etc..
So this shows up on my dual core E8600 3.33 GHz.






 link in case it doesn't show: https://ibb.co/e6cUwF

So I'm very worried about this, what does it mean and I hope you can help me.
Thx in advance, thomas.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 27, 2017)

What game are you playing on a dual core E8600@stock?  How are you cooling it, no one is going to click your link. If your serious and want help go to your profile and update your system spec's so we can help you out......


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 27, 2017)

It means it's running at, or past, its TJ max temp. Which is not good. Notice the 0 distance to TJ max on that core. Which basically means you're having some serious cooling problems. Possibly the fan isn't working properly, or the heat sink is clogged with dust, or you've overclocked/overvolted it beyond your current cooling capacity, or any combination of those things.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> What game are you playing on a dual core E8600@stock?  How are you cooling it, no one is going to click your link. If your serious and want help go to your profile and update your system spec's so we can help you out......



Verified link as a screenshot of realtemp.

Log means the CPU is overheating and has created a log file for you to look at. With the CPU getting to that point, it is thermally throttling the CPU speed to lower levels, which is causing the behavior you are experiencing.


----------



## tomhas12 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok so, sorry for the link I put on there, I didn't know how to make an image to show up. I'm playing diablo 3 btw.
 So my fan is working excellent, going at normal speed, as always. On the other hand, I've never overclocked anything. So that leaves maybe dust inside it? My uncle tells me not to open it, what should I do?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 27, 2017)

better to stay alive and not open it then!


----------



## qubit (Mar 27, 2017)

@tomhas12 There's www.techpowerup.org for linking to screenshots. Welcome to TPU.


----------



## tomhas12 (Mar 27, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> better to stay alive and not open it then!


I'm not following what you say, sorry I'm spanish native speaker. Do you mean if I open it I'm gonna break it?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 27, 2017)

tomhas12 said:


> I'm not following what you say, sorry I'm spanish native speaker. Do you mean if I open it I'm gonna break it?


Si tu tío dijo que no lo abre entonces es mejor vivir y escuchar a él que morir hollado de ganado!


----------



## tomhas12 (Mar 27, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Si tu tío dijo que no lo abre entonces es mejor vivir y escuchar a él que morir hollado de ganado!


You just made it worse man, I swear to god, is that google translate? just write in english but better explained please xD


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 27, 2017)

tomhas12 said:


> You just made it worse man, I swear to god, is that google translate? just write in english but better explained please xD


----------



## tomhas12 (Mar 27, 2017)

okey guys thank you. I'm going to try cleaning inside the heat sink and see what happens.
Will update.


----------



## jaggerwild (Mar 27, 2017)

What cooler are you using, I hope not the stock one.


----------



## burebista (Mar 27, 2017)

Something is fishy in that screenshot.
-27°C as minimum on one core?
Also 91°C minimum on other core?

Take a look at your cooler. Probably you have a problem with it.


----------



## tomhas12 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi guys, It's 7 am here, I'm going to work, but I wanted to see the temps.





This is what I'm getting at startup, btw I'm using an intel cooler, must be stock. I haven't changed it since I bought the computer like 10 years ago xD


----------



## basco (Mar 27, 2017)

how long do ya have this pc and did ya ever clean it or changed thermal paste?

too late:
but i think thermal paste is like a rock


----------



## tomhas12 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi basco, I clean it like every month, I upgraded cpu like 4 months ago, I bought this e8600 and the guy from the pc shop did everything.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 27, 2017)

Esa Computadora la compraste hace 10 años atrás, no piensas que es ya hora de cambiarla?


----------



## basco (Mar 27, 2017)

then maybe just the cooler is loose? from transport
i just say this because you have idle 92° and this is like running whithout cooler


----------



## tomhas12 (Mar 27, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Esa Computadora la compraste hace 10 años atrás, no piensas que es ya hora de cambiarla?


ojala pudiera knoxx.
Me voy al laburo, will check later.


----------



## basco (Mar 27, 2017)

hasta luego


----------



## tomhas12 (Mar 27, 2017)

okey cooler was loose, basco was right, now all is great and temps are good!!!!! thx basco! 
I cleaned it very good, from now on I promise to keep an eye on it, ciao beautiful ppl!


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 27, 2017)

tomhas12 said:


> okey cooler was loose, basco was right, now all is great and temps are good!


Good hope you also RE-PASTED THE CPU after cleaning the cooler and before you Re-fitted the cooler
That way barring accidents it will last you for a few years


----------



## Aenra (Mar 27, 2017)

I read the title as : realtemp shows me (mine) log" 
I used me head for this one, ayye

(random post, me? Why i'd never)

..carry on..


----------



## tomhas12 (Mar 27, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Good hope you also RE-PASTED THE CPU after cleaning the cooler and before you Re-fitted the cooler
> That way barring accidents it will last you for a few years


thermal paste was re applied if that's what you mean 

edit: sorry, it was selfish of me not to upload an image after cleaning and repasting


----------

